# What is this?



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought this was ich but I've been treating with Ridich for over a week now. 

None of the other fish have any spots and these to on her fin are the only signs of anything. She isn't scratching or anything. I want to clean the water and get the ridich out but I'm not sure if I should keep treating or not.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

You should quarintine the fish in a smaller tank if you have one while you treat. Just because the other fish don't have it doesn't mean they won't get it.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't see the spots very clearly, are they perfectly round or what? Are they growing? Are they the same size? Are they spreading? I would isolate her. There is a virus that gouramis are susceptible to, but I haven't seen enough to be sure.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

They grew from when I first spotted them a week ago. They are not perfectly round and they appear to be right on the tip of the fin spikes.

They aren't spreading anywhere else. it's just the two.

I don't have another tank to isolate her in.the molly in with her had a patch of fungus also but that went away the second day of treatment.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ich doesn't usually protrude from the fins like that. If it is on the fins, it is usually firmly toward the center or completely on the fin for sure. That almost looks as if it is barely hanging on. Just not like the ich protozoa do.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

could be another form of fungus. hard to tell.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like excessive slime to me but hard to tell from the pic. I would test the water parameters 

Rick


----------



## slurik (Dec 19, 2010)

Yarr looks like anchorworms. 

Organophosphate, manual removal and then dab with antiseptic. 

Heres a nice crisp image of a poor miserable B. Splendens with some nassy anchorworms for comparison to your fish. 

Here is also an in depth article from Wallace Cox of the Greater Pittsburgh Aquarium Society with detailed removal instructions. Very important if you believe it is anchorworms as the head is difficult to remove.
GPASI : Anchor Worms


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Didn't look like any pics of anchor worm I have ever seen. The pic just isn't good enough, IMO.

Occasionally, I have had a fish or two get spots on their fins that turn out to be nothing.


----------

